# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Sapa về đêm - vẻ đẹp lung linh huyền ảo - Du lịch Sapa

## yeudulich

( Du lịch sapa về đêm) Dọc theo con đường dốc thoai thoải giữa thị trấn, trong ánh sáng lờ mờ của những chiếc đèn đường, làn hơi sương lan tỏa dịu dàng xua màn đêm sâu thăm thẳm. Càng về khuya “thị trấn trong mây” này lại càng lạnh giá và lạ lùng.

Những gian hàng nướng thơm lừng, nghi ngút khói đang vẫy gọi những thực khách đói bụng, muốn thưởng thức chút hương vị ẩm thực của núi rừng. Một số người phụ nữ dân tộc đang kiên trì ngồi bán nốt chút hàng thổ cẩm, rồi lại tất tả trở về bản làng trong đêm sương giá lạnh.

Đi xa một chút về phía đường Cầu Mây, người ta mới cảm nhận rõ vẻ hoang sơ của núi rừng Tây Bắc. Bên tai chỉ còn lại những tiếng gió thốc và hơi lạnh của sương. Những đôi tình nhân đi du lịch trên đường chốc chốc lại đưa hai bàn tay chà xát thật mạnh rồi áp lên má. Dù đã mặc tới ba bốn lượt áo, nhưng nhiều người vẫn không thể xua tan đi cái giá lạnh nơi đây.
Nếu ai đã một lần đi Sapa chắc hẳn khó lòng quên được cảm giác khi được ngắm cảnh về đêm của thị trấn. Một vẻ đẹp đến nao lòng, làm ai khi ra về cũng phải luyến tiếc, để rồi thầm nghĩ “rồi ta sẽ lại lên Sapa”.




Các quán ăn là nhộn nhịp hơn cả với các du khách chơi đêm


Đồ nướng bốc khói thơm lừng, mời gọi khách hàng



Vịt nướng, trứng nướng là những thức ăn được ưa chuộng nhất
về đêm ở Sapa.



Các đôi tình nhân đưa nhau đi ngắm cảnh Sapa về đêm



Nhìn từ xa, những căn nhà hiện lên với bao màu sắc huyền bí



Một chút huyền ảo của thị trấn trong mây



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình thích nhất là đi ăn đêm ở những hàng quán ven đường thế này ^^
Vừa ấm cúng, tạo cảm giác thoải mái , thức ăn cũng ngon nữa

----------


## Mituot

Được đi dạo phố lại được thưởng thức các món ăn đêm đúng là thú vị

----------

